# I guess I'm supposed to do an introduction post.



## wikileaks (Sep 26, 2018)

ianmhart1 said:


> So here it is. Hello. I ride the North East primarily. Mt. Snow. Okemo. Stowe. Mostly on-piste. Looking to ride more park without embarrassing myself too badly this season. And get switch down. Hoping to get some advice on boards and bindings from the more knowledgable./


if you want to get better at switch ride switch all day. it might suck at first but just one day all switch will work wonders.


----------



## ianmhart1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah I've been working on it, but I think I need to dedicate a full day to riding only switch.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ianmhart1 said:


> So here it is. Hello. I ride the North East primarily. Mt. Snow. Okemo. Stowe. Mostly on-piste. Looking to ride more park without embarrassing myself too badly this season. And get switch down. Hoping to get some advice on boards and bindings from the more knowledgable./



My advice...get a better coast.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> My advice...get a better coast.


It's coming to us when you all fall into the ocean.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

wikileaks said:


> if you want to get better at switch ride switch all day. it might suck at first but just one day all switch will work wonders.


Confirmed. I spent about 3 hours riding switch with a friend who was just learning to snowboard. Fell quite a bit, but I was a lot more confident at hte end of the day. I still have yet to do a full trail switch though.

Do you have boots yet? I would sort that out by asking our resident boot fitter.


----------



## ianmhart1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah no I'm decent switch, just want to be equally good you know? Where I don't even have to worry about it. 

Just sort of a "I feel like riding this bit switch so I'm gonna and not give it a second thought" easy style that some of the guys (and gals) I ride with have. 

Right now I ride a yes optimistic 154 which is better at switch than you'd think based on shape, but I might pick up something a little more easy going / twinnish this season to help things out.

As for boots, I have stupid narrow ankles and until someone makes a dedicated narrow boots (come on, take my money) I'm stuck with either salomon's or certain k2's.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ianmhart1 said:


> Yeah no I'm decent switch, just want to be equally good you know? Where I don't even have to worry about it.
> 
> Just sort of a "I feel like riding this bit switch so I'm gonna and not give it a second thought" easy style that some of the guys (and gals) I ride with have.
> 
> ...


I definitely feel you. One of the reasons why I've been hesitant in park is because I can't confidently ride switch so even trying a simple 180 would be catastrophic. Although I can't even do regular straight airs yet.

Nothing wrong with Salomons and K2s! I have stsupid wide feet, and I'm restricted to Burton Ruler Wides or Photon Wides. At least the Salomon and K2s are usually a bit cheaper than Burtons!

I would try to decide a purpose for the board. Maybe get a dedicated park board, true twin, and probably a bit softer than that. Check out Angrysnowboarder (Nivek here) for great suggestions + reviews.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> My advice...get a better coast.



Hahaha:laugh2:
Listen to this kid. 

He knows his shit.


TT


Bwa ha ha ha Best answer I've heard all day


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> It's coming to us when you all fall into the ocean.


Except for cali, us here in the PNW are actually rising out of the ocean...and you sir, are sinking into the Atlantic.


----------

